# Supplements



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just bought feed for my goats that has Selenium and Vit E in it, do I still need to give the pregnant does the Selenium/VitE gel?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It depends on how much is in there and if your in a deficient area. I usually give the babies a little at birth and to the adults if they're showing symptoms.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

How do I find out if I am in a deficient area?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Go here
http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm
and find your location. You should be able to get a pretty good idea.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

.108/.778 what do those numbers mean?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK Those are the minimum and the maximum amounts found in your county. Somewhere in the county the lowest amount was .108 and somewhere else showed the highest of .778. To find out the exact places those numbers represent you would need to contact your county extension office. Goats need .2ppm so one area would be slightly deficient and one would be quite a bit over. The rest of the area is somewhere between the 2.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

.296 is the mean or average between all the counties.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Makes perfect sense! Thanks again!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Since your area is pretty good in the amounts you shouldn't need to give the supplements. The symptoms of too much are very similar to not enough.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Our feed has Selenium in it as well, should I switch to another type/brand? What about the kids, should I give them the gel?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

No way to tell till they get here honestly. The feed should be OK


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

What signs do I watch for in the kids?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The signs and symptoms of overdose and underdose are unfortunately pretty much the same with a few exceptions
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html


----------

